# rb20det specs



## rb20det240sx (Jan 6, 2008)

im getting ready to swap motors to the rb20det and i was wondering if anybody knows the specsof it and how much boost the come stock with


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they run 7psi stock. and try not to make multiple threads.


----------

